

Matt Maroon: Demo Day - toffer
http://mattmaroon.com/?p=263

======
Tichy
Enough with the tantalizing teases: when will we finally get to know what the
current YC companies are actually doing??

~~~
rokhayakebe
Seriously guys Tichy has a point here. I am a big fan of YC startups ( even
though we did not make it this time and sure will next one), but telling us
about the night before and the day after is not really "feeding one's
intellectual curiosity". So please let's try to stay around The "Hacker News"
theme until we change it to something broader. PS:"Matt, this is not personal
at all. We just want to know what's for diner"

~~~
ivankirigin
Put yourself in their shoes. If you had a choice between making people happy
on a web forum and doing what you think is best for your StartUp, which would
you choose?

There are cases where StealthMode makes sense, right? Without knowing what
they're doing, it'd be hard to give a good reason why they shouldn't be in
StealthMode.

------
menloparkbum
Drunk dudes whizzing on trees, a couple shots before the meeting, "strap on
some plums" t-shirts. Apparently even Y-Combinator can't escape the inevitable
consequence of nerds turning into frat boys as soon as they get a little
money...

~~~
mdolon
From what I've read on his blog, it seems like Matt was never really a nerd to
start with. His startup seems to be involved with sports somehow from what I
can gather?

I've said it earlier and I'll say it again - not all hackers and tech
entrepreneurs are 'nerds' by the stereotypical definition.

~~~
koolmoe
Putting together comments from Matt's blog and the Demo day article from Fred
Wilson (?), I think they must be the ones doing fantasy sports betting. Also
fits with Matt's background.

